# snowboard trip in May/June



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Mount Hood although I never been there, but I did some research into it. One of the resorts there only closes the lifts for two weeks in September and is open the rest of the year. There are a decent amount of videos on youtube showing people having fun there in the summer.


----------



## NickMidwest (Mar 9, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> Mount Hood although I never been there, but I did some research into it. One of the resorts there only closes the lifts for two weeks in September and is open the rest of the year. There are a decent amount of videos on youtube showing people having fun there in the summer.


Any idea what state it's in ?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Mount Hood, Oregon


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

NickMidwest said:


> Any idea what state it's in ?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


>


^this^

...just remember the NSA will have details of your trip!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Abasin, Snowbird, and a few others will also be open in May. I would normally say Mammoth and Tahoe area resorts, but I don't that that will be the case this year.


----------



## NickMidwest (Mar 9, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ^this^
> 
> ...just remember the nsa will have details of your trip! :d


nsa?


.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Beginning to have troll written all over it...


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

Abasin like previously stated. Should be open til at least the first week of June


----------

